# ramset



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

home depot sells the ramset HD22 for 22 dollars. its a nice tool and electricians need one. plus is more fun than using a drill and anchor:thumbsup: does anyone else have one?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

No doubt about it Powder-actuated tools are a real time saver. 


But for what it's worth ...........

I am just saying you should at least know the OSHA standards you might be breaking ..:whistling2:



> *1926.302(e)* Powder-actuated tools.
> 
> *1926.302(e)(1)* Only employees who have been trained in the operation of the particular tool in use shall be allowed to operate a powder-actuated tool.
> 
> ...


I have never violated any of those. :laughing: yeah


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

its not really rocket science to use one of these just read the instructions and use your head and its perfectly safe and fun:thumbsup: im getting my osha card in a few weeks. most kids that graduate high school now have an osha card. 




Bob Badger said:


> No doubt about it Powder-actuated tools are a real time saver.
> 
> 
> But for what it's worth ...........
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I stepped up from the git-go and spent $90 or so for this one:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

they had some brand made by ramset that had a trigger. if i decide to upgrade ill get the one the carpenter use. it has a clip. they had the cobra one at home depot


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The Hilti DX series are hard to beat.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone that would ramset glass is an idiot. i read that in the instruction manual


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> its not really rocket science to use one of these just read the instructions and use your head and its perfectly safe and fun:thumbsup: im getting my osha card in a few weeks. most kids that graduate high school now have an osha card.



OK smart ass do you presently have training as required or not? :laughing::no:

No it ain't rocket science any moron can point and shoot but not all can present the proof of training if push comes to $hove.


As I said FWIW..... what you do is your business.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> OK smart ass do you presently have training as required or not? :laughing::no:
> 
> No it ain't rocket science any moron can point and shoot but not all can present the proof of training if push comes to $hove.
> 
> ...


 i just taken the license test on the ramset website and passed with flying colors and concrete :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

in most places the hilti man will give you a card saying you are certified. 

youll probably have to buy something though:whistling2:.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i just taken the license test on the ramset website and passed with flying colors and concrete :laughing:




Cool cause I was not going to be able to sleep tonight worring about your clandestine use of your ramset. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Cool cause I was not going to be able to sleep tonight worring about your clandestine use of your ramset. :laughing:


 what kind do you own. i heard they have kinds on poles but never used one


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> its not really rocket science to use one of these just read the instructions and use your head and its perfectly safe and fun:thumbsup: im getting my osha card in a few weeks. most kids that graduate high school now have an osha card.


Reading the instruction does not satisfy the requirements for training 1926.302(e)(1), I hope none of your employees get hurt. Listen to the Badger.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I didn't check yet, but Ramset used to have the training right on their website. You checked the tool you want training on, watched the interactive display, and they'd mail you the wallet card in a week or so. It was free. Worth a look to see if that's still on their site.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I didn't check yet, but Ramset used to have the training right on their website. You checked the tool you want training on, watched the interactive display, and they'd mail you the wallet card in a week or so. It was free. Worth a look to see if that's still on their site.


 i had to print the card out. it was a jpeg with my name


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

In my opinion,,,you would regret buying a single shot very shortly after buying it. Get the 27 cal. with clips. But be careful,,,,,,if you skip a shot in the clip,,,,,and accidentally throw a live round in the trash or leave it on the ground it's a 1000 fine for everyone OSHA sees laying around.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> In my opinion,,,you would regret buying a single shot very shortly after buying it. Get the 27 cal. with clips. But be careful,,,,,,if you skip a shot in the clip,,,,,and accidentally throw a live round in the trash or leave it on the ground it's a 1000 fine for everyone OSHA sees laying around.


I drove over a strip of good one's with a scissors lift, made them pretty flat, and nothing happened. I didn't realize that I was driving over them until I found them a bit later when I hopped off to get some stuff.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> In my opinion,,,you would regret buying a single shot very shortly after buying it. Get the 27 cal. with clips. But be careful,,,,,,if you skip a shot in the clip,,,,,and accidentally throw a live round in the trash or leave it on the ground it's a 1000 fine for everyone OSHA sees laying around.


 i see TONS of live rounds lying in the red strips on the ground on jobsites. thats a very common thing. sometimes i see rounds with the firing pin mark that didnt explode. they keep boxes lying around open. i probably will only use mine to put strapping on the wall for wires and equipment


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i see TONS of live rounds lying in the red strips on the ground on jobsites. thats a very common thing. sometimes i see rounds with the firing pin mark that didnt explode. they keep boxes lying around open. i probably will only use mine to put strapping on the wall for wires and equipment


That was a high interest item a few years ago by OSHA.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

double post


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i actually should of gotten the trigger model. how am i going to hold up a piece of strapping and hammer and hold a tool at the same time? i work by myself a lot


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i actually should of gotten the trigger model. how am i going to hold up a piece of strapping and hammer and hold a tool at the same time? i work by myself a lot


Absolutely. The hammer ones suck for anything but laying bottom plates on the floor. 

I have an older Remington all metal gun. Really well made quality tool.
It's fine for the little I actually use it. I'm partial to Tapcons.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There was a girl killed a few years back in a mall by me.

She was in BK eating a hamburger and some moron next door used a 27 cal ramset to fasten a box on a block wall.

Only problem.. it was stucco on sheetrock and the pin went right through the box and hit the girl in the head


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They used to make 38 caliber ramsets. The only thing in their catalog now in a 38 is for underwater construction. They still make the loads for them, though.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> There was a girl killed a few years back in a mall by me.
> 
> She was in BK eating a hamburger and some moron next door used a 27 cal ramset to fasten a box on a block wall.
> 
> Only problem.. it was stucco on sheetrock and the pin went right through the box and hit the girl in the head


 how was she killed by you if the other guy did it? some people just dont think when they use tools and this has to happen


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> how was she killed by you if the other guy did it? some people just dont think when they use tools and this has to happen


I meant a mall on Long Island.. 15 miles away


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I meant a mall on Long Island.. 15 miles away


 sorry i didnt i missed that..long day today:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> They used to make 38 caliber ramsets. The only thing in their catalog now in a 38 is for underwater construction. They still make the loads for them, though.


They had .38, .25 and .22. You could chamber pistol ammunition in some of them and have disastrous results.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> There was a girl killed a few years back in a mall by me.
> 
> She was in BK eating a hamburger and some moron next door used a 27 cal ramset to fasten a box on a block wall.
> 
> Only problem.. it was stucco on sheetrock and the pin went right through the box and hit the girl in the head


I remember that.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

heres one i should get http://www.amazon.com/Ramset-Single...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1249174636&sr=8-2

i dont need a semi automatic one like framers use


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I remember that.


It was in the Sunrise Mall.. Massapequa.. maybe 10 years ago??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> There was a girl killed a few years back in a mall by me.
> 
> She was in BK eating a hamburger and some moron next door used a 27 cal ramset to fasten a box on a block wall.
> 
> Only problem.. it was stucco on sheetrock and the pin went right through the box and hit the girl in the head


I first read that and thought, "B4T killed a little girl?!?!?!"


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We use the Hilti with the pole extension to fasten ceiling grid wires for troffer lights.


----------



## wolfman101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah i got single shot ramset gun .38 cal still works perfect to it looks kinda old lol


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Zombie thread...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Zombie thread...


Your forgetting the time difference across the international date line.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Oz is just now getting to 2009.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had a Ramset card since I was in my early 20's a requirement I know. But if you cannot figure out how to use a Ramset tool, you DO NOT BELONG IN THE TRADE. You belong on the short bus.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> I have had a Ramset card since I was in my early 20's a requirement I know. But if you cannot figure out how to use a Ramset tool, you DO NOT BELONG IN THE TRADE. You belong on the short bus.


This guy had the training and still managed to do this....


----------

